# Dwarf hamster needs/ cage size



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

So somehow I have acquired a 9 week old (I believe male) dwarf hamster from someone who didn't want him.

We aren't sure whether we will keep him as we have cats and obviously his safety is a priority.

However, we are considering it. 

He has come with a cage but it isn't that big and from what I remember no matter how small hamsters need a decent size cage/ tank.

Are there any cat proof hamster cages that you can recommend? Is it recommended that tasters have levels they can climb on or not?

Should dwarf hamsters be alone or in pairs? 

Any tips welcome as it has been a while since I owned one!


----------



## Alvina (Oct 8, 2017)

It would be best if he was kept in a room/area the cats didn’t have access too.

Hamsters need as much floor space as you can provide. They aren’t climbers like mice. Though they do enjoy wooden bridges and cork logs.

Hamsters must be kept alone.

The wheels advertised for dwarf hams (or any ham) in pet shops will be too small. Their spines must be flat when they are running on the wheel. The wheel needs to be 22cm (or more) in diameter. The 28cm trixie wheel would be good.

Please don’t be tempted to buy a hamster ball.

Avoid feed stuffs heavy with hay content. Hams are omnivores.

He will very much appreciate deep bedding for digging burrows and dens. If you haven’t seen him digging, the bedding is probably not deep enough.

Get him looked at by a vet to make sure he’s healthy.

I’m sure there’s more… Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you. 

I'm trying to find an enclosure with lots of floor space. I might get a giant plastic box!


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm going to get him some supreme science selective pellets, and I'm going to buy some meal worms as an occasional treat along with a good quality seed mix free of any artificial things.

I'm thinking of making him a DIY cage from an ikea cabinet, it'll give him so much room and I want to give him a nice deep Beeding area, a sand bath area and then a play area with some nice wooden hides. 

The wheel he has it not part of the cage, I'll check it's size. 

I hate hamster balls so he will never see one of those! I want to create a really nice enclosure for him that has plenty of room to play and hide and be himself!


----------



## Alvina (Oct 8, 2017)

Baby finger foods/puffed corn snacks are great treats too, they’re low in sugar. Just check the ingredients are ham safe. 

IKEA Linmon or Detolf DIY enclosures are good. 

Whimzee dog chews are great. My mice love them and I know people who’s hams love them too.


----------

